# BAMF Rc4.9 - app 2 sd



## ruddogg (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I just flashed BAMF rc4.9, was moving apps 2 sd when it said my sd card is full. However, the card still has 18gb free. Any ideas? Do you know where/what folder app 2 sd stores files? Do the old application files prior to full wipe of the phone still the use space on the sd card?


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm on cm7 and had the opposite happen. Couldn't move to phone with plenty of memory. Was saying I didn't have enough memory. I just tried it again and no problem. I'm uninstalling. Can't trust that app.

You can do it in manage applications anyway. Have you tried from there?

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------



## ruddogg (Jul 11, 2011)

SoDev said:


> I'm on cm7 and had the opposite happen. Couldn't move to phone with plenty of memory. Was saying I didn't have enough memory. I just tried it again and no problem. I'm uninstalling. Can't trust that app.
> 
> You can do it in manage applications anyway. Have you tried from there?
> 
> Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


I'll try it


----------



## Dork6243 (Jul 16, 2011)

This happens to me whenever I try to update an app, only solution I've found is to un-install than re-install.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

I had this almost. How many back ups do you have saved to your phone from flashing? Cause each one is about 800MB. Check up under clockwordmod> backups.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ruddogg (Jul 11, 2011)

Dork6243 said:


> This happens to me whenever I try to update an app, only solution I've found is to un-install than re-install.


So the apps that I had problems moving to the SD card that said my SD card was full, I uninstalled & reinstalled from the Market. Now they move to the SD card no problem.


----------



## ruddogg (Jul 11, 2011)

JacksWastedTime said:


> I had this almost. How many back ups do you have saved to your phone from flashing? Cause each one is about 800MB. Check up under clockwordmod> backups.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


I deleted most of my nandroid backups, only kept the most recent one, but that was FROYO BAMF 1.8.6...


----------

